# Maximum weight limits on frames?



## Jimbo1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi,

I have just discovered that my current 22" cube 29er I am building has a weight limit of 115kg. The max Gross weight (rider + bike + gear) = 115kg or 18 stone! which puts me over by a good 15kg. Not good news! A bit gutted as seems like a nice fit!

Its a carbon main triangle with alloy rear end. I'm a bit concerned that it may fail/snap. I have a 26" specialised enduro which has been brilliant but also has a 136kg limit.

Is it worth the gamble of riding the Cube? I am 6'7" and currently 107kg/235lb. Any recommendations on 29er frames that can take clydes? I have broke several frames in the past.

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## Ruffstuff (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeah cubes a solid frame, i weighed in at 127kg this morning and in 2 n half years on mine ive had no issues 

Give it death


----------



## Ruffstuff (Jan 12, 2015)

The weight doesn't include the bike btw just what goes on it

Give it death


----------



## Jimbo1 (Mar 24, 2012)

The gross weight calculation is from Cube themselves. I was a bit surprised at the bike being included as well. There was no obvious info on there site, I had to email them the question.

Not sure if the 115kg includes alloy frames.

Cheers!


----------



## Ruffstuff (Jan 12, 2015)

Id guess ill be 50kg above the limit then. Ive been fine like i said earlier.
I don't get how you can include bike weight into the max weight unless its something to do with wheel limits 

Give it death


----------



## Wryknow (Mar 13, 2012)

I suspect that frame "weight limits" are just CYA statements to limit liability. They have to use some number for rider weight when designing the frame and setting stress tolerances. How you ride the bike is pretty important too. If you take it easy on your equipment then you most likely are putting less stress on the frame than someone who is 50kg less but rides like a maniac. That being said, it says something about how much faith the manufacturer has in their frame and how they designed it. Bike design is always a compromise in how strong/stiff/light/expensive everything is. If they've set a seemingly low weight limit on the frame it would tend to indicate to me that they may have chosen to opt for reduced strength in some aspects in order to improve other characteristics f the frame.


----------



## Ruffstuff (Jan 12, 2015)

Come to think of it i think there was a sticker or something in the booklet that mine was limited to 118kg. Its an alloy hardtail with enormous welds and tube joints plus oversized seat and chainstays. Im not doing drops or jumping it really as there's not much around here but it doesn't get an easy life, bar the spokes getting baggy in the backwheel its held up fine

Give it death


----------



## CBUL (Jan 7, 2011)

Go steel! Steel is my preferred frame material I am in your weight range and never wince about the pounding on the frame.........the rims and chains is what I seem to beat into submission. 

Surly Karate Monkey (Steel)
GT Peace single speed (Steel)
Surly crosscheck (Steel)
Vintage Trek 610 (commuter) (Steel)
Fat Bike coming Monday for snow and mud seasons. (Aluminum)

By the way if you do break a steel frame you can weld them. Almost every town has a welder that can do this. Aluminum requires some sort of witch craft to weld...so I'm told. 

Good Luck!


----------

